
5 Best MP3 Player for Android - akashrajgure
http://www.techming.com/best-mp3-player-for-android/
======
ntw1103
I prefer MortPlayer Music

1\. it is directory/file based.

2\. it supports global random playback(When I hit next, it grabs a random song
from under the base dir and plays it.

3\. Allows me to specify the next song to play. (it would be cool if I could
built a queue like in the desktop version of Winamp.)

Other thoughts: The search works, and I like it, but it could be better.
(Also, I haven't used the latest version, so things might have changed)

